# Damn white dots



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

1 white dot came off my rear site on my USPc today at the range. Rather annoying - it happened at around 1600 rounds. I was shooting w/ Wandering Man today (a member here) - Not a good 1st impression for him on HK quality.

Anyway, I've used some model paint and painted the dot. HK seems to use some sort of white insert that is glued into the sight.

The fullsize USP range gun at my range has the front sight dot missing - so apparently, this isn't uncommon....


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Bummer*

Not a happy thing. I would contact them and see if they would send the white incerts to you. Really sorry to read this item.:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I used model paint - it's almost a perfect match. In fact, I'm almost tempted to knock out the other one and just paint that one too - so then the rear site will be done with.

I like bright white sights when shooting at my indoor range which is sorta dark. I don't really wanna switch to night sights on this gun.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Happened to my front site a month or so after I got it. I was disappointed as well wondering what the hell was the deal seeing as how the gun was so great itself. I actually used white out and put a dollop in the hole, you can't tell a bit of difference. It has been about 9 years and it is still there. I felt a little jipped, but the gun itself has never disappointed.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't like hearing how something so simple can just fall off. Hopefully the major mechanics of the gun live up to the name.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Cablea's*

There is a glow in the dark paint in Cabela's new book for sights.

I do some of my best work in the dark! :smt023

My wife just laughs....:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha, yea, I've seen that stuff. At my range, it is fairly dark with a small light overhead (an indoor range). I've discovered that plain white dots work the best. there. So, I like to stick with white.


----------

